# what pleco is this? an L number plz



## TheeMon (May 11, 2004)

i had bought 2 about a year ago thinking they were the expensive white zebra ones, they looked white at the lfs, a bit of a light brown/white actually. well i took them home and out of the lfs lighting and they slowly darkened up. now they look like that. ignore the eye, he must have just been looking at the camra.

this is also the best pic i can get of him, i have more but there blurry.

also, are they worth any money? i dont want them anymore


----------



## MetalHead06351 (Oct 3, 2007)

looks almost like a clown pleco. Don't know the L# though.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2008)

I'd ask on the planetcatfish.com forum.


----------



## TheeMon (May 11, 2004)

not a member there. u guys are fish people i ask here


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

That's where we ask, LOL!


----------



## kingpoiuy (Jun 9, 2008)

> u guys are fish people i ask here


 :lol: :lol: that might just be a good signature for me.


----------



## TheeMon (May 11, 2004)

kingpoiuy said:


> > u guys are fish people i ask here
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: that might just be a good signature for me.


just make sure you quote me


----------



## TheeMon (May 11, 2004)

look hey make a thread at that forum with the link to this thread, then link that 1 to this. im not making an account on a forum ill never use again.

thx in advance


----------



## joeyballz (Jul 1, 2008)

TheeMon said:


> look hey make a thread at that forum with the link to this thread, then link that 1 to this. im not making an account on a forum ill never use again.
> 
> thx in advance


I guess you'll never get your answer then. Don't be so lazy and expect everyone to do the work for you. You could have already created an account there, posted and gotten your answer.


----------



## css virginia (Jan 29, 2007)

Marduk said:


> I'd ask on the planetcatfish.com forum.


...A Good Suggestion... :thumb:


----------



## Barbie (Feb 13, 2003)

Your fish is probably a type of Peckoltia commonly sold as a clown pleco. If you go to planet catfish and look through the catelog you can probably find it yourself. The picture you have there doesn't really show enough detail for me to want to take a guesstimate.

Barbie


----------



## emptyhead (Apr 16, 2007)

Hey! He wants an answer! Don't give good suggestions, just give an answer!

It is a L104.

A wood eating pleco. Load up your tank with wood and get ready for lots of brown poop!


----------



## TheeMon (May 11, 2004)

thank you emptyhead.


----------



## css virginia (Jan 29, 2007)

...the answer to the question may lie in the "suggestion" that are given. 8)


----------



## emptyhead (Apr 16, 2007)

TheeMon said:


> thank you emptyhead.


I think my sarcasm was missed.

Don't thank me. I just guessed. You don't have to join the forum at planetcatfish to do a search on the cat-eLog. You own the fish, you would best be able compare your fish to the pictures and descriptions on that website.

If my answer is wrong, you may end up doing all the wrong things for your fish.

Theemon - I'm going to vent a bit here. I view my fish hobby as a hobby, a way to relax and get my mind off all the stresses of life. I love it, but in reality, completely unimportant compared to my relationships, my family, my work, etc. Sitting in front of the computer reading about my hobby is also another enjoyment and a way to relax. Not work, not hard, not important. To think that you can't go to planetcatfish yourself and click on some pretty pictures of fish and make a decision for yourself about something completely unimportant makes me a bit fearful for you and the important things in your life. Maybe you are very young and naive, or have a fear of unknown websites, but I'm kind of feeling like you may have a very serious lazy streak in you that may need confronted at some point in your life if you are to make any progress in really important areas of your life.

Just a thought from a dumb guy. Take it or leave it.


----------



## KoenEeckhoudt (Oct 28, 2007)

:lol: emptyhead

*strike*


----------

